# Central Vic - Winter



## PythonOwner25 (Jun 23, 2013)

Victoria has had clear sunny skies for the past week, and although freezing cold, I decided to organise a day of winter herping with a few mates to see what we could find. It was an early start, dark skys and between 0-1 degrees. Ice was everywhere and it took a while clearing the ice from the car windows! We headed north towards areas of central Victoria. Upon driving around for a while and searching for hours, we came up with some interesting finds! 

Enjoy the photos. 




Shingleback (Tiliqua rugosa) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Eastern Stone Gecko (Diplodactylus vittatus) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Dwyer's Snake (Parasuta dwyeri) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Dwyer's Snake (Parasuta dwyeri) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Pink-tailed Worm-lizard (Aprasia parapulchella) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Bibron's Toadlet (Pseudophryne bibroni) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Bushman (Jun 23, 2013)

Good finds and equally good pics Matt.


----------



## NickGeee (Jun 24, 2013)

It's amazing how you could find all those in the middle of winter!
Awesome pics!


----------



## James_Scott (Jun 24, 2013)

Well done. Thanks for sharing. Beautiful images


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 24, 2013)

Nice pics from a good looking trip mate.


----------



## Asharee133 (Jun 24, 2013)

what part of vic Matt?


----------



## PythonOwner25 (Jun 24, 2013)

Asharee133 said:


> what part of vic Matt?



Central Vic.


----------



## Asharee133 (Jun 25, 2013)

PythonOwner25 said:


> Central Vic.


You don't say  Anywhere near me?


----------



## PythonOwner25 (Jun 25, 2013)

Asharee133 said:


> You don't say  Anywhere near me?



I said "Central" not North East! :facepalm:


----------



## Adsell (Jun 25, 2013)

The Aprasia gives away the location to at least one place you visited. Did you get the bibroni at the same place? i have found them lower down the hill myself and a mate has found them there as well so the population there must be pretty good.
Ads


----------



## Channaz (Jun 25, 2013)

Great winter pics


----------



## jordanmulder (Jun 27, 2013)

That vittatus shot is a killer mate! Awesome work bro!


----------



## PythonOwner25 (Jun 27, 2013)

jordanmulder said:


> That vittatus shot is a killer mate! Awesome work bro!


 Cheers Jordan! I took over 30 shots of this one gecko but they all turned out crap because the lighting was bad. This was the best one.


----------



## jordanmulder (Jun 28, 2013)

PythonOwner25 said:


> Cheers Jordan! I took over 30 shots of this one gecko but they all turned out crap because the lighting was bad. This was the best one.



True, Lighting can be very tricky. But that one did turn out good I reckon.


----------



## PythonOwner25 (Jun 29, 2013)

jordanmulder said:


> True, Lighting can be very tricky. But that one did turn out good I reckon.


 Yeah thanks, just bought myself a propper flash setup so that will be good!


----------



## eipper (Jun 30, 2013)

Aprasia have turned up in a few spots now Ads


----------



## hunterschamps (Jul 4, 2013)

Great shots mate...


----------

